# GM Buyback Program



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

We've had a few members participate in this. A lot of this program depends on the dealerships, so tread lightly and pay real close attention to the details and fine print.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> We've had a few members participate in this. A lot of this program depends on the dealerships, so tread lightly and pay real close attention to the details and fine print.


Yes, read before you leap. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Some other Asian car manufacturer had this buy back program, had to use my 50 power stereo microscope to read the fine print. As I recall, if you were making payment, would be far better off to default on the loan and have your car repossessed.

Next step in purchasing a new vehicle to be like everyone else is to give you points. You can shove those points up someplace else, I will take my nickel discount now!


----------



## zerogravity (Jul 21, 2013)

I did this with great results......
However, I did a 100% GM buyback. My case MAY be different from yours. 
My story:
Bought a new Sonic. The Sonic had a few is issues within the first few days. The dealer tried to fix them, or so it seemed. After my car sat at the dealer for 30 calander days, it fell into the GA Lemon law criteria (every state is diffrent by a little). I then dropped the Lemon Law paperwork on it. An arbitration date was set by the Governers office of consumer protection (your states governer has one too). The date was 3 weeks after I filed papers. GM made phone calls to me, wrote letters, and emails. All were "bluffs". Telling me pretty much, sorry about your luck, your going to loose. 
Well needles to say, I won. GM did a 100 percent "GM Buy Back Program" on that car, and gave me a few more incentives to get me in my 14 ECO. In the long run it was the cheapest way for them. They were able to resale a 13 Sonic without disclosing that it is a lemon, didn't have to get more lawyers involved, court cost, etc.

I would check your governor's office of consumer protection for YOUR STATES lemon law criteria. 
I am an expert on the GA policy...... if anyone needs help.

If your service rep or manager is telling you about this program, the regional GM rep is already involved. You do not, DO NOT, have to make your decision on Tuesday. PM ME IF YOU NEED TO.


----------

